# Vaio CB35 or HP dv6 6165tx



## vickyrathore (Jan 28, 2012)

Guys need help in selecting either Vaio CB35 or HP DV6 6165tx
I want to know about the quality of Vaio's speaker and is it good enough for VmWare and other system programming purpose(Actually Corei5 vs Corei7) and for moderate gaming purposes(like Hot pursuit and COD).

I go through the 6165tx thread and found that a lot people are having lot of troubles related to freezing ,overheating and screen res. problem.If any one clarifies it. 
Thanks 

Any other suggestions will be appreciated


& also thanks for the help:-
dashing.sujay
nCyCoD
Niilesh
rider
Capt.Aditya007


----------



## vinwins (Jan 29, 2012)

vickyrathore said:


> Guys need help in selecting either Vaio CB35 or HP DV6 6165tx
> I want to know about the quality of Vaio's speaker and is it good enough for VmWare and other system programming purpose(Actually Corei5 vs Corei7) and for moderate gaming purposes(like Hot pursuit and COD).
> 
> I go through the 6165tx thread and found that a lot people are having lot of troubles related to freezing ,overheating and screen res. problem.If any one clarifies it.
> ...



As for dv6-6165 tx, i hv dv6-6121tx(i7 2630qm,640 gb, 6770m 2 gb) for past a month nd dere hasn't been any problem and i'm loving it. Here's a review of US version dat just matches 6121tx specs Review-HP-Pavilion-dv6-6008eg. dis review is one of d best i hv read. nd hopefully solves ur problem. and for switchable graphics,dere has been bios update by hp on changing graphics to fixed or dynamic( i prefer fixed as most of the times intel cool gpu is on). nd for all sort of other problems, best is buy from an hp official store or online from flipkart nd i think u r grt to go. and as for d fact my friend owns a 6165tx nd dere hasn't been any problem in it too.
And as for vaio cb35, another great laptop. you can but it. here's a review of us version of it. not detailed but you can have an idea.
sony-vaio-c-series-15-5-inch-review
Sony-Vaio-VPC-CB15FG


----------



## vickyrathore (Jan 29, 2012)

vinwins said:


> As for dv6-6165 tx, i hv dv6-6121tx(i7 2630qm,640 gb, 6770m 2 gb) for past a month nd dere hasn't been any problem and i'm loving it. Here's a review of US version dat just matches 6121tx specs Review-HP-Pavilion-dv6-6008eg. dis review is one of d best i hv read. nd hopefully solves ur problem. and for switchable graphics,dere has been bios update by hp on changing graphics to fixed or dynamic( i prefer fixed as most of the times intel cool gpu is on). nd for all sort of other problems, best is buy from an hp official store or online from flipkart nd i think u r grt to go. and as for d fact my friend owns a 6165tx nd dere hasn't been any problem in it too.
> And as for vaio cb35, another great laptop. you can but it. here's a review of us version of it. not detailed but you can have an idea.
> sony-vaio-c-series-15-5-inch-review
> Sony-Vaio-VPC-CB15FG


Thanks for the help


----------



## sarthak (Jan 29, 2012)

vickyrathore said:


> Guys need help in selecting either Vaio CB35 or HP DV6 6165tx
> I want to know about the quality of Vaio's speaker and is it good enough for VmWare and other system programming purpose(Actually Corei5 vs Corei7) and for moderate gaming purposes(like Hot pursuit and COD).
> 
> I go through the 6165tx thread and found that a lot people are having lot of troubles related to freezing ,overheating and screen res. problem.If any one clarifies it.
> ...



Using 6165tx since 2 months.......no issues.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a difficult decision to make

About DV6 issues -

Overheating - Which laptop doesn't (I mean while playing demanding games)
BTW you won't even feel it that it is overheating
You can only notice it by using a temp monitor

I have used 6121tx and noticed that 6770M doesn't overheat
It is just the CPU that sometimes reaches 80 C.

screen res. - it's not a problem. It's perfectly okay. Just some old games were made for 4:3 aspect ratio so they can't run in full screen in 16:9 aspect ratio screen

Can not understand freezing issues

CB15 is a good laptop
Ask it's owners if it can fulfill your needs
In a review mentioned by vickyrathore it says about heating issue
Please confirm it

& also why did you thank me?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 29, 2012)

if you want moderate gaming then go for the sony cb 15 as the fullhd screen is a real delight while using it for other purposes. but if you spend at least 6 hours a day gaming then nothing beats the hp dv6 with 6770m at this price.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello vicky,

One thing- If gaming isn't your *FIRST* priority, then blindly go for CB35. I also do just browsing and programming stuffs on it. The heaviest software I have installed is Oracle *11g*, and it does handles it well. Moderate gaming can always be done, even by turning eye candies on.

According to me apart from pure performance, which dv6 owns (i7+6770), CB35 is way better. Fantastic looks, one of the best keyboards (*backlit* ), near perfect graphic switching (never gave problem to me), awesome battery life (4.5hrs), and lastly awesome 1080p display. I hope now you know your decision. 

And regarding to your last request, sorry I couldn't entertain it yest due to lack of time, but will surely do it tomorrow. Actually I accidentally changed my lappi's pass


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> if you want moderate gaming then go for the sony cb 15 as the fullhd screen is a real delight while using it for other purposes. but if you spend at least 6 hours a day gaming then nothing beats the hp dv6 with 6770m at this price.



Why would a sane person play games 6hrs a day,that too on a laptop!?
From when exactly people have started buying these cheap @&s plastic laptops for the sole purpose of gaming?

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 30, 2012)

why would a sane person always try to bring down, down to earth, non show-off and better value for money laptops just to prove that using and buying the mac is the only way to salvation?

a sane person like me games for 6+ hrs on my laptop which is not cheap and plasticky but still way better than a mac? and i can prove it!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

Mate,I was talking about people who do not have a laptop at the centre of their life.

And I do not really need  lecture from people about Mac Vs PC who are totally ocd over things like laptop battery,without even knowing how to even calibrate a battery.

Go ahead;enjoy your laptop gaming sessions.
We can discuss things like Mac Vs. PC once you can look beyond the benchmarks and atleast learn the very basics of either(even Windows only will do)
BTW, You brought up the Mac thing.
Don't you know it is not fashionable to bash Macs these days.
Geeks today refer Macs as computers with frequent kernel panics.

Get your homeworks done son,before trying to start over an age old war.

Maybe read up a little more instead of gaming on a 15 inch washed out screen.


----------



## vickyrathore (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks sathak,niilesh,and prongs298 and specially dashing.sujay for help.


> also why did you thank me?


@Niilesh Check your inbox u'll know.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 30, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why would a sane person play games 6hrs a day,that too on a laptop!?



Maybe because they like games and don't have a (gaming)desktop.



red dragon said:


> From when exactly people have started buying these cheap @&s plastic laptops for the sole purpose of gaming?



They buy these mainly because of their portablity



vickyrathore said:


> @Niilesh Check your inbox u'll know.



Ya, I remember now
Still can't decide after 3 months?
How  much can you wait?
Trinity and Ivy brige are supposed to launch in 2012


----------



## vickyrathore (Jan 30, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Ya, I remember now
> Still can't decide after 3 months?
> How  much can you wait?
> Trinity and Ivy brige are supposed to launch in 2012



lol...it all because of the local dealers.They told me to give the order and wait 25days.and for the last part of your's-> "finger's crossed".


----------



## sarthak (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why would a sane person play games 6hrs a day,that too on a laptop!?
> From when exactly people have started buying these cheap @&s plastic laptops for the sole purpose of gaming?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2



Because not everyone has the budget to buy a high-end gaming laptop. And many people need portability, especially us college students, so we cannot go for desktop.


----------

